# Stressfreier PC Kauf für ~€800



## Cibox (12. Januar 2014)

*Stressfreier PC Kauf für ~€800*

Grüße!

Nachdem ich in einem anderen Forum eher schlechte Erfahrungen zum Thema PC-Kaufberatung gehabt habe, probier ich's mal hier. Prinzipiell ist mein StandPC sehr die in Jahre gekommen (Core2 mit ner GTX580) weshalb ich jetzt zu einen Komplett-PC kauf tendiere weil mich a.) das Zusammensuchen und Vergleichen der Komponenten zu viel stressen würde, b.) ich weder dafür noch für den Zusammenbau Zeit habe und c.) ich imho dabei nicht viel billiger aussteigen würde.

Bei meinem (zugebenen) sehr überschaubaren Recherchen bin ich dabei sehr schnell auf Agando gekommen, welcher allein schon wegen der übersichtlichen Website zusagt. 
Z.B. würde mir der Fuego 6377 schon sehr zusagen, wobei mich daran noch eine Kleinigkeit stört: der AMD-Prozessor... irgendwie bin ich sehr Intel affin.  
Vor kurzem hat's auf der Seite noch ein Set mit nem i5 gegeben (auch um ~€800) aber leider scheint der schon ausverkauft zu sein 

Deshalb hier meine Fragen: 

 Kann man das AMD-Sys nehmen oder ist die Performance um einiges schlechter?
 Kennt wer einen alternativen Webshop der gute PC-Sets verkauft?
Bzgl. Letzteren wären mir folgende Features wichtig: 

 vertrauenswürdig (-> Garantie), gute Website, PC-Set muss vollständig zusammengebaut sein 
 PC-Sys mit GTX770 (möchte hier vorallem zukunftssicher sein), OS brauch ich *keins*, mit SSD -> große HDD brauch ich keine
 Lieferung nach AT

tia


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Januar 2014)

Stell dir einfach selber nen PC zusammen und lass ihn zusammenbauen
z.b. bei Hardwareversand.de um 20€

Für was soll den der PC primär sein?
Nur zum Spielen oder auch zu für andere Sachen (Videoschnitt, Musik etc..)


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (12. Januar 2014)

Würde ich dir auch raten. Bei der Komponentenwahl helfen wir dir und den zusammenbau übernimmt hardwareversand.
Da kommt man meistens deutlich besser mit weg.

Ein Amd System ist aber gerade zum Spielen meinstens nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## NazcaGT (12. Januar 2014)

Nun ja falls du in der UK leben würdest, da könntest du dir ein gutes PC-Set in Amazon kaufen. In der Deutschen amazon seite ist wie immer bei den PC-Sets die Grafikkarte schlecht. Was bei der UK-Version von Vibox nicht so ist.

Leider ist der Euro weniger wert als die Pounds und Vibox gratis lieferung gild nur für die UK, also da würde ein £600 PC zu ca. 750€ werden.

Falls dein PC bis zu 2.000€ wäre, dann könntest du einen Extreme Gaming PC für ca. 1.750€ (Umgerechnet da sie aus der UK kommen.) ein Stormguard Extreme das einen AMD 5GHz prozessor hat besorgen.

Oder für ca. £2.000 ein i7 Socket 4770 4.4GHz PC-Set.

Für dich wäre dieser gut:

Vibox Atom Extreme


*Intel i5 4670K **4.5GHz**
16GB of Corsair Vengeance 1866**MHz Gaming RAM*
*AMD Radeon R9-290
* *240GB Corsair Neutron Solid State Drive (SSD)
**2TB Western Digital Caviar Black
**Corsair CX750M PSU
**Bitfenix Recon Touch Screen Fan Controller

*


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2014)

Ich würde auch selber zusammenstellen empfehlen, Shops wie der erwähnte hardwareversand.de bauen den günstig zusammen. Fertige PCs sind an sich nie optimal, da ist immer was dabei, was nicht so für die jeweilige Ansprüche gut passt und/oder der Preis ist zu hoch. Vor allem nen fertigen PC mit Gamer-Fähigkeit aber dann ne SSD und keine HDD wirst Du vermutlich eh nicht finden. Der eine PC bei Agando ist für den Preis "okay", aber an sich auch schon etwas zu teuer, denn:

Schau zb mal hier Fünf Gamer-PCs von 500 bis 1.100 Euro: Wer braucht da noch PS4 oder Xbox One? 

Der PC für 700€, und dann als Grafikkarte eine AMD R9 280X oder die Nvidia GTX 770, die auch im Agando-PC ist. Dann bist du bei 800€, hast aber die deutlich wertigere und schnellere Intel-CPU.

Die Intel-PCs bei Agando sind durchgehend viel zu teuer oder schwach Der hier für 750€ AGANDO Shop - Gaming-PC AGANDO agua 4666i5 gtx AGANDO agua 4666i5 gtx 105880 wäre noch der "beste", aber: die Grafikkarte ist schwächer als die, die im 700€-PC aus dem PCGames-Special drin ist. D.h. Du zahlst 50€ mehr für einen schwächeren PC...


Ein Knackpunkt bei Dir ist aber die SSD, da iist halt dann die Frage: was reicht Dir an Speicherplatz? Moderne Games haben schnell mal 10, 20GB... wenn du da nicht nur 2-3 Games gleichzeitig installiert haben willst, dann reicht an sich eine 120GB-SSD, die preislich nicht viel teurer als eine 1000GB-HDD wäre, nicht aus... da musst Du mind eine SSD mit 240GB nehmen, und dann könntest du doch nur den PC für 700€ nehmen, wie er ist, und statt der Festplatte ein 240GB SSD - da kommst Du dann auf ca 800€. Für optimale Spielepower macht es an sich mehr Sinn, doch nur eine Festplatte zu nehmen als nur WEGEN der SSD bei der Grafikkarte eine Klasse tiefer gehen zu müssen...


----------



## Cibox (12. Januar 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Stell dir einfach selber nen PC zusammen und lass ihn zusammenbauen
> z.b. bei Hardwareversand.de um 20€
> 
> Für was soll den der PC primär sein?
> Nur zum Spielen oder auch zu für andere Sachen (Videoschnitt, Musik etc..)



@Anwendung: Zocken ftw!  

Hardwareversand.de hab ich auch schon mal durchstöbert... hätte z.B. überlegt ein Aufrüstset zu nehmen und ne 770iger dazu... dann komm ich zumindest auf nen Preis ~€610 müsst aber erst wieder alles selber zusammenbasteln und im Gegensatz zu nem Kompettsystem kein neues Gehäuse, HDD und (vorallem) keine Garantie. Und beim Zusammenstellen komme ich auch sehr, schnell auf nen Preis von €700-800



			
				NazcaGT schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja falls du in der UK leben würdest, da könntest du dir ein gutes PC-Set in Amazon kaufen. In der Deutschen amazon seite ist wie immer bei den PC-Sets die Grafikkarte schlecht. Was bei der UK-Version von Vibox nicht so ist.
> 
> Leider ist der Euro weniger wert als die Pounds und Vibox gratis lieferung gild nur für die UK, also da würde ein £600 PC zu ca. 750€ werden.
> 
> ...



erm... 2000 >> 800...
Ich hätt zwar nen Amazon.uk account aber die vibox fangen bei 770 pfund (also ~€930) an ... OHNE VATS... also leider nein!


----------



## Cibox (12. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde auch selber zusammenstellen empfehlen, Shops wie der erwähnte hardwareversand.de bauen den günstig zusammen. Fertige PCs sind an sich nie optimal, da ist immer was dabei, was nicht so für die jeweilige Ansprüche gut passt und/oder der Preis ist zu hoch. Vor allem nen fertigen PC mit Gamer-Fähigkeit aber dann ne SSD und keine HDD wirst Du vermutlich eh nicht finden. Der eine PC bei Agando ist für den Preis "okay", aber an sich auch schon etwas zu teuer, denn:
> 
> Schau zb mal hier Fünf Gamer-PCs von 500 bis 1.100 Euro: Wer braucht da noch PS4 oder Xbox One?


Thx 4 Info/link! Genau die Zusammenstellung die man unter Vorschlag für 850 Euro Aber ne GTX770 für €210... auf hardwareversand.de gibt's die billigste 770iger für €286  Haben die preise für die 770iger so angezogen? 
Der PC für 700€, und dann als Grafikkarte eine AMD R9 280X oder die Nvidia GTX 770, die auch im Agando-PC ist. Dann bist du bei 800€, hast aber die deutlich wertigere und schnellere Intel-CPU.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Intel-PCs bei Agando sind durchgehend viel zu teuer oder schwach Der hier für 750€ AGANDO Shop - Gaming-PC AGANDO agua 4666i5 gtx AGANDO agua 4666i5 gtx 105880 wäre noch der "beste", aber: die Grafikkarte ist schwächer als die, die im 700€-PC aus dem PCGames-Special drin ist. D.h. Du zahlst 50€ mehr für einen schwächeren PC...


Und wenn ich die graka umändere? Werd mir den mal genauer anschauen... 


Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein Knackpunkt bei Dir ist aber die SSD, da iist halt dann die Frage: was reicht Dir an Speicherplatz? Moderne Games haben schnell mal 10, 20GB... wenn du da nicht nur 2-3 Games gleichzeitig installiert haben willst, dann reicht an sich eine 120GB-SSD, die preislich nicht viel teurer als eine 1000GB-HDD wäre, nicht aus... da musst Du mind eine SSD mit 240GB nehmen, und dann könntest du doch nur den PC für 700€ nehmen, wie er ist, und statt der Festplatte ein 240GB SSD - da kommst Du dann auf ca 800€. Für optimale Spielepower macht es an sich mehr Sinn, doch nur eine Festplatte zu nehmen als nur WEGEN der SSD bei der Grafikkarte eine Klasse tiefer gehen zu müssen...


Also im alten hab ich noch ne 120iger ssd (iirc ocz) verpasst und die hat mir eigentlich gute dienste geleistet... der performance-schub war damals jeden cent wert!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2014)

Cibox schrieb:


> @Anwendung: Zocken ftw!
> 
> Hardwareversand.de hab ich auch schon mal durchstöbert... hätte z.B. überlegt ein Aufrüstset zu nehmen und ne 770iger dazu... dann komm ich zumindest auf nen Preis ~€610 müsst aber erst wieder alles selber zusammenbasteln und im Gegensatz zu nem Kompettsystem kein neues Gehäuse, HDD und (vorallem) keine Garantie. Und beim Zusammenstellen komme ich auch sehr, schnell auf nen Preis von €700-800


 ja sicher kommst Du da nicht gleiche 200€ günstiger weg  , aber ist das ein Problem? Für das Geld bekommst Du aber trotzdem mehr als bei den Fertig-PCs, und hardwareversand baut für nur 20€ zusammen, du musst das also nicht selber machen.

und wegen "Garantie": du hast bei einem Fertig-PC nur den "Vorteil", dass du den ganzen PC einsenden kannst. Beim selber zusammenstellen müsstest Du halt dann selber abschätzen, welches Teil defekt ist, FALLS denn was defekt ist.. An sich sind aber Defekte, die erst deutlich nach dem Kauf auftreten, extrem unwahrscheinlich. Manche PCs haben halt "sogar" 3 Jahre Garantie, aber wenn ich da mal schaue zB auch bei Amazon oder so: die kosten dann locker 100€ mehr für nen i5 + GTX 770, als wenn man es selber zusammenstellt.




> Aber ne GTX770 für €210... auf hardwareversand.de gibt's die billigste 770iger für €286[url]  Haben die preise für die 770iger so angezogen?


 Wieso 210€ ? In dem Special stehen 260€. 210€ kostet die vorgeschlagene CPU  


wegen der SSD: der Vorteil unter Windows ist natürlich super, ABER wenn Du auf Gaming wert legst, brauchst du halt eine größere SSD, und die Spiele selbst laufen mit SSD eben nicht schneller - daher macht es mehr Sinn: SSD für Windows&Programme + Festplatte für Games, AUSSER man hat mehr als genug Geld und muss nicht nur deswegen bei der Grafikkarte arg sparen. Was ich jetzt nicht ganz verstehe: HAST Du schon die SSD, die du mit übernehmen kannst, oder wie? 


 Bei dem Agando-PC: wenn Du da statt der GTX 660 die R9 270X nehmen würdest, wären das nur 10€ mehr, aber deutlich schneller für Games. Aber dann wiederum ist der PC immer noch zu teuer, weil der PC für 700€ aus dem Special gleichstark ist


----------



## Cibox (12. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja sicher kommst Du da nicht gleiche 200€ günstiger weg  , aber ist das ein Problem? Für das Geld bekommst Du aber trotzdem mehr als bei den Fertig-PCs, und hardwareversand baut für nur 20€ zusammen, du musst das also nicht selber machen.
> 
> und wegen "Garantie": du hast bei einem Fertig-PC nur den "Vorteil", dass du den ganzen PC einsenden kannst. Beim selber zusammenstellen müsstest Du halt dann selber abschätzen, welches Teil defekt ist, FALLS denn was defekt ist.. An sich sind aber Defekte, die erst deutlich nach dem Kauf auftreten, extrem unwahrscheinlich. Manche PCs haben halt "sogar" 3 Jahre Garantie, aber wenn ich da mal schaue zB auch bei Amazon oder so: die kosten dann locker 100€ mehr für nen i5 + GTX 770, als wenn man es selber zusammenstellt.


naja... ich hab ehrlichgsagt nur überschlagsweise ein paar komponenten rausgesucht ohne große vergleiche anzustellen ... bei den 600-700 hätte mir z.B. noch die HDD gefehlt... :-/ 

@Garantie: Ja und wenn nur ein einzelnes Defekt ist, steht trotzdem die ganze Mühle.. ich weiß das defekte eher selten sind, aber es gibt einen doch eine gewisse sicherheit... 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso 210€ ? In dem Special stehen 260€. 210€ kostet die vorgeschlagene CPU


stimmt! mein fehler... aber 290 is noch immer größer als 260... wenn schon die graka mehr kostet wird das gesamt-sys kaum billiger werden... :-/


Herbboy schrieb:


> wegen der SSD: der Vorteil unter Windows ist natürlich super, ABER wenn Du auf Gaming wert legst, brauchst du halt eine größere SSD, und die Spiele selbst laufen mit SSD eben nicht schneller - daher macht es mehr Sinn: SSD für Windows&Programme + Festplatte für Games, AUSSER man hat mehr als genug Geld und muss nicht nur deswegen bei der Grafikkarte arg sparen


 also ich würde das so sehen: Standard-Sys mit nomaler HDD um <=€800 und den Aufpreis für ne SSD nehm ich dann mit... 

Aber ich werd mir mal auf hardwareversand.de ein Sys zusammenstellen und hier posten...


----------



## Cibox (12. Januar 2014)

So! hätte mir folgende auswahl auf hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt (vorlage war der PC-Games Vorschlag):

*Prozessor*
Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150
Artikel.Nr. HV20Y457DE 172,83 €*

*Mainboard*
ASUS H87-PRO (C2)
Artikel.Nr. HV1147VBDE 92,79 €*

*Arbeitsspeicher*
2 x 4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9
Artikel.Nr. HV20CO60DE 38,44 €*

*Gehäuse*
BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil
Artikel.Nr. HV203I18DE 53,91 €*

*Grafikkarte*
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3X OC, 2GB DDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
Artikel.Nr. HV1030IUDE 299,48 €*

*Netzteil*
Corsair CS Series Modular CS650M 650W ATX 2.3
Artikel.Nr. HVR651CSDE 86,91 €*

*Optisches Laufwerk*
ASUS DRW-24F1ST (Bulk) Silent
Artikel.Nr. HV207ABADE 18,90 €*

*Gesamt: 821,70 € + 20€ zusammenbau*

Liegt also eigentlich über meinem Budget (besonders im Hinblick darauf dass ich die HDD mal weggelassen habe... die würd ich dann woanders billiger kaufen).... Könnte man da noch irgendetwas einsparen oder ist das schon eher am unteren limit?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2014)

Cibox schrieb:


> naja... ich hab ehrlichgsagt nur überschlagsweise ein paar komponenten rausgesucht ohne große vergleiche anzustellen ... bei den 600-700 hätte mir z.B. noch die HDD gefehlt... :-/
> 
> @Garantie: Ja und wenn nur ein einzelnes Defekt ist, steht trotzdem die ganze Mühle.. ich weiß das defekte eher selten sind, aber es gibt einen doch eine gewisse sicherheit...


 das geht aber an sich auch nicht schneller, egal ob der ganze PC oder nur ein Teil defekt ist. Ich sehe bei selber zusammenstellen sogar einen Vorteil: wenn du eh weiß, dass es die Grafikkarte schuld ist, kannst Du ne neue bestellen und bei der alten dann ausmachen, dass Du Geld zurückbekommst. Bei nem komplett-PC MUSST du den ganzen PC abgeben. Und vlt. bauen die als neue Karte dann eine andere ein, die etwas schwächer ist, dann geht der Ärger erst los  





> stimmt! mein fehler... aber 290 is noch immer größer als 260... wenn schon die graka mehr kostet wird das gesamt-sys kaum billiger werden... :-/


 keine Sorge: andere Dinge sind nicht teurer oder auch günstiger geworden seit dem Special, speziell Grafikkarten sind wegen Weihnachten ein wenig teurer geworden durch die Nachfrage.

und zb beim Board kannst du auch ein anderes nehmen, was vlt. etwas günstiger ist.



 Bei Deinem Vorschlag: als Board würde locker eines für 60-70€ reichen, RAM müsste es an sich 2x4GB-Kits geben für unter 70€, du zahlst ja jetzt in der Summe 77€, Netzteil ist an sich "zu stark", da reicht ein Markenmodell mit 500W für 50-60e, kann aber sein, dass es wegen des Konfigurators ein Modell mit 600W sein muss zur Sicherheit für die Grafikkarte (da wird bei den Mindestwatt gern zu viel verlangt, damit selbst ein NoName mit zB 600W reicht).


 Ansonsten gut, vlt. noch nen CPU-Kühler für15-20€, das wäre dann leiser als der bei der CPU mitgelieferte


----------



## Cibox (12. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das geht aber an sich auch nicht schneller, egal ob der ganze PC oder nur ein Teil defekt ist. Ich sehe bei selber zusammenstellen sogar einen Vorteil: wenn du eh weiß, dass es die Grafikkarte schuld ist, kannst Du ne neue bestellen und bei der alten dann ausmachen, dass Du Geld zurückbekommst. Bei nem komplett-PC MUSST du den ganzen PC abgeben. Und vlt. bauen die als neue Karte dann eine andere ein, die etwas schwächer ist, dann geht der Ärger erst los


Ja über Stress mit dem Vertrieb ist man natürlich nie gefeit... deshalb hab ich auch im ersten Post _vertrauenswürdig_ als Kriterium für einen alternativen Vertrieb-Vorschlag geschrieben. Ich hoffe das gilt für hardwareversand.de.
Bei dem selber zusammenbauen (nebenbei: ich hab min. schon 3-4 PC-Sys zusammengeschraubt... handwerklich wär das also kein thema) würd ich z.B. sicher nicht alle Komponenten vom gleichen Vertrieb nehmen um Geld zu sparen... und dann fängt der Spaß an: teil wieder auseinander nehmen, zum shop hinfahren, problem erklären, nochmal erklären (weil's da ja sicher was anderes hat und das teil beim kauf ja einwandfrei war ) und dann wahrscheinlich noch warten bis der ersatz verfügbar ist... und wehe wenn's dann noch was anderes auch hat... been there, done that! :-p

Deswegen steht im Titel auch "stressfrei": Denn diesmal will ich das mit dem Komplettsystem probieren denn das Ding wirklich nich richtig funktioniert, geb ich das Teil komplett zurück und erwarte mir ein funktionierendes Sys. zurück, weil die Reputation den Vertrieb hoffentlich wichtiger ist als die paar hundert kröten die z.B. ne neue Graka kosten würde... 




Herbboy schrieb:


> keine Sorge: andere Dinge sind nicht teurer oder auch günstiger geworden seit dem Special, speziell Grafikkarten sind wegen Weihnachten ein wenig teurer geworden durch die Nachfrage.
> 
> und zb beim Board kannst du auch ein anderes nehmen, was vlt. etwas günstiger ist.
> 
> ...



Hab das jetzt dementsprechend angepasst:
*Prozessor*
Intel Core i5-4570 3,2 GHZ Tray, 6MB Cache, LGA 1150, VGA
Artikel.Nr. HV20T457DE 166,62 €*

*Mainboard*
MSI B85-G41 PC Mate, ATX, Sockel 1150
Artikel.Nr. HV1137MTDE 66,47 €*

*Arbeitsspeicher*
8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9
Artikel.Nr. HV20CO58DE 74,67 €*

*Gehäuse*
Cooltek X2, Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil
Artikel.Nr. HV203CZTDE 23,84 €*

*Grafikkarte*
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3X OC, 2GB DDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
Artikel.Nr. HV1030IUDE 299,48 €*

*Netzteil*
Thermaltake Smart Power 630W
Artikel.Nr. HVR630TPDE 52,86 €*

*Prozessorlüfter*
Cooler Master Hyper 103
Artikel.Nr. HV30CM66DE 19,99 €*

*Optisches Laufwerk*
ASUS DRW-24F1ST (Bulk) Silent
Artikel.Nr. HV207ABADE 18,90 €*

*Gesamtwert 742,83 € +20€ Zusammenbau *

Mit dem Preis wär ich schon mal sehr zufrieden!  Beim Mainboard bin ich mir unsicher... passt das so oder gibts da was besseres?

tia

//EDIT: Hab aufgrund des Tests das mainboard geändert zu MSI B85-G43, ATX, Sockel 1150 --> Gesamtpreis + €7


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2014)

Das passt von den Innereien, aber: findest Du denn kein RAM für eher 65€ ? und beim Gehäuse: das ist was arg billig, da passen auch nur Grafikkarten bis 25cm rein, das wird zu eng. Die GTX 770 ist fast 30cm lang. Nimm doch eines von denen , die hier um die 30-50€ drinstehen, da sehen auch Maße dabei: Kaufberatung Gehäuse für Gamer-PCs: 30 Modelle als Kauftipp   die meisten sollte es auch bei hardwareversand geben.

 übrigens: wenn Du die Teile einzeln hier über den Preisvergleich nimmt, ist vieles bei hardwareversand ein Stück günstiger. Du kannst dann auch die Produkte einzeln aufrufen beim Preisvergleich, den link klicken, in den Warenkorb und erst ganz am Ende links beim Menü des Shops weiter unten bei "Service" den Zusammenbau auswählen.

 Beim Preisvergleich siehst Du auch, dass der Shop sehr bekannt und gut ist H  ein paar Leute mit Beschwerden wirst Du natürlich immer finden, die findest du auch bei vom Service hochgelobten Shops wie Amazon (bei Geizhals btw ne schlechtere Note als hardwareversand). Ich selber hatte da 2x ne Reklamation, weil die Ware schon bei Lieferung nicht okay war, hab dann nach Rücksendung innerhalb von 4 tagen das Geld wieder auf dem Konto gehabt.


----------



## NazcaGT (12. Januar 2014)

Herbboy, du hast recht aber Vibox (Nicht Vibox-PC's von Amazon.de) ist gut. Da kannst du dir auch ein PC selbst bauen das noch fertig gebaut mit garantie zu hause kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2014)

NazcaGT schrieb:


> Herbboy, du hast recht aber Vibox (Nicht Vibox-PC's von Amazon.de) ist gut. Da kannst du dir auch ein PC selbst bauen das noch fertig gebaut mit garantie zu hause kommt.



ich hab doch gar nix gegen vibox gesagt ^^ ich kenn den shop aber nicht, und ICH würde lieber bei nem dt. shop kaufen, es gibt da ja auch genug Auswahl. Allein wegen der Abwicklung im Garantiefall, zB allein das Porto für Pakete ins Ausland ist sehr teuer, da wär ich mir nicht sicher, ob der Shop das dann problemlos übernimmt. zudem hast Du in D halt garantiert das dt. Widerufs- und Gewährleistungsrecht.

Und ehrlich gesagt find ich vibox auch alles andere als günstig. Ich hab mal eben nen PC mit i5-4570, 8GB, GTX 770 günstigem Board und Gehäuse und 1000GB HDD zusammengestellt, da komme ich auf 950€ - bei hardwareversand.de mit dem gleichen Setting auf 800€. ^^


----------



## Cibox (13. Januar 2014)

So! Hab jetzt wieder mal Muse gefunden den Vorschlag umzuschreiben:
*Prozessor*
Intel Core i5-4570 3,2 GHZ Tray, 6MB Cache, LGA 1150, VGA
Artikel.Nr. HV20T457DE 166,62 €*

*Mainboard*
MSI B85-G43, ATX, Sockel 1150
Artikel.Nr. HV1137MSDE 72,92 €*

*Arbeitsspeicher*
8GB Corsair ValueSelect PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-30
Artikel.Nr. HV20CS82DE 65,91 €*

*Gehäuse*
Corsair Carbide Series 200R, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Artikel.Nr. HV203O15DE 50,97 €*

*Grafikkarte*
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3X OC, 2GB DDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
Artikel.Nr. HV1030IUDE 299,48 €*

*Netzteil*
Thermaltake Berlin 630W
Artikel.Nr. HVR630TCDE 48,64 €*

*Prozessorlüfter*
Cooler Master Hyper 103
Artikel.Nr. HV30CM66DE 19,99 €*

*Optisches Laufwerk*
LG GH24NS bare schwarz
Artikel.Nr. HV207GB4DE 17,19 €*

*Gesamtwert 761,72 € + 20€ Zusammenbau*

Also mir würde sowohl Preis als auch die Zusammenstellung gefallen!  Gibt's noch irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge?

tia


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2014)

Nö, sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (13. Januar 2014)

Passt perfekt, kannst du mit gutem Gewissen bestellen. Netzteil eher an der oberen Grenze, aber es schadet ja nicht  viel Spaß


----------



## Cibox (14. Januar 2014)

Thx 4 help @ all!  
Morgen is Zahltag und dann wird bestellt! 
Sollte man evt. was am RAM ändern? mir macht das Stepping Sorgen... oder is das nebensächlich?
daddy need new shoes...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

Die genauen Werte beim RAM machen nur winzige Unterschiede, davon merkst Du nix. Das kann in Benchmarks vlt. sichtbar sein, aber Du wirst es nicht merken. Hauptsache DDR3-1600 und 1,5V Nennspannung


----------

